# RIP



## Spartans_Own (Jan 2, 2009)

Well my break is coming to an end and im about ready to fly back down to Ft. Benning.

The 5th is when I start RIP and whenever i get a chance I will keep you guys posted as to my progress. Im both excited and nervous....excited to join the ranks of the elite, and nervous because im not sure what to expect in RIP.  Then again nothing is ever as bad as it may seem so...i think ill be alright. I know its going to suck...but the reward is well worth it.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 2, 2009)

Best of luck!


----------



## JJ sloan (Jan 2, 2009)

Good luck.  You will do fine... Cole range is nice this time of year.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 2, 2009)

Good luck :)


----------



## pardus (Jan 2, 2009)

Give it heaps!


----------



## 0699 (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't quit.


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 2, 2009)

Have fun...


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 2, 2009)

Give 'em hell!


----------



## Poccington (Jan 2, 2009)

Best of luck dude!


----------



## Swill (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome, man. I'm excited for ya. Go get 'em.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 2, 2009)

All the best!


ARRRRRRR, KILL!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 3, 2009)

Best of Luck and Remember .... It takes balls to step up to the plate.. You've already won no matter what happens. :)


----------



## Looon (Jan 3, 2009)

Irish_Army01 said:


> You've already won no matter what happens. :)


Unless he quits.:uhh:

No matter what happens, don't fucking quit.

You either do it, or you don't.


----------



## pardus (Jan 3, 2009)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Best of Luck and Remember .... It takes balls to step up to the plate.. You've already won no matter what happens. :)



Well said.

"It's Better To Try And Fail Than Fail To Try."


----------



## Ravage (Jan 3, 2009)

Ranger Luna said:


> Unless he quits.:uhh:
> 
> No matter what happens, don't fucking quit.
> 
> You either do it, or you don't.



How high is the attrition rate during RIP ?


----------



## Looon (Jan 3, 2009)

Ravage said:


> How high is the attrition rate during RIP ?


Pretty fucking high. One of the younger guys could answer better than I.


----------



## Typhoon (Jan 3, 2009)

Best wishes on your quest to become among the best of the best. No matter how tough it may get: never quit! And when it sucks the worst remember that there are a lot of men who would eagerly take your place if they could. 

Keep us up to date on your progress as you can.


----------



## car (Jan 3, 2009)

Have fun!


----------



## Muppet (Jan 4, 2009)

Good luck.

F.M.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 4, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 4, 2009)

Good Luck


----------



## Looon (Jan 4, 2009)

Ranger Luna said:


> Pretty fucking high. One of the younger guys could answer better than I.


I do know that when I went through in 89, only about 40-50% made it in my class.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 4, 2009)

I haven't seen less than 50%, and the number above that typically fluctuates.


----------



## Looon (Jan 4, 2009)

*LOL*



Boondocksaint375 said:


> I haven't seen less than 50%, and the number above that typically fluctuates.


That's because I went through back when it was hard.:)

Ive always wanted to write that.;)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 4, 2009)

I mean't fluctuates over 50, after it was hard


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 5, 2009)

razor_baghdad said:
			
		

> I was in 15-89....58 days..
> 
> Gradee-ated 7 November....still had Dugway as the final phase....Snowed a few inches 10 days from final.....:uhh: :cool:
> 
> ...


 
We were talking RIP, not school   I don't even know the RS attrition rate. Both of my RS classes were enormous.


----------



## Puertoland (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck man!


----------



## Spartans_Own (Jan 18, 2009)

2 weeks down and 2 more to go   have the 5 mile run on monday and we are taking the GST soon    we were only at cole range for 3 days and 2 night....(thank you mlk)  still sucked tho.    We started out with about 230 ppl   a bunch failed their pt test and didnt start class and so far quite a bit have quit so now we are down to 110 with 2 weeks to go...its not as bad as I thought....


----------



## Ravage (Jan 18, 2009)

Keep at it ! :)


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jan 18, 2009)

Keep up the hard work - you are on your way to great things... Congrats on your success so far.


----------



## pardus (Jan 18, 2009)

How the fuck did people fail the PT test? Particularly when most of them would've just come from BAC that requires a pass at the 17-21 yr old standard...  :uhh:  :confused:


Keep up the good work SO!


----------



## Looon (Jan 18, 2009)

Spartans_Own said:


> *quite a bit have quit*  ....


Good job keeping in the game.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 18, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> How the fuck did people fail the PT test? Particularly when most of them would've just come from BAC that requires a pass at the 17-21 yr old standard...  :uhh:  :confused:
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work SO!



Didn't this class go home for Christmas break?  My guess is they ate (like my son) and didn't PT.

Remember that lesson, and good luck with the remaining time.

Don't quit!


----------



## Looon (Jan 18, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Didn't this class go home for Christmas break?  My guess is they ate (like my son) and didn't PT.
> 
> Remember that lesson, and good luck with the remaining time.
> 
> Don't quit!


I went home for christmas break during basic.

NONE of that shit matters! It ALL depends on the mindset of the individual.

For some (like me) RIP is/was cake. For others, it's a fucking nightmare.

It's where your head is at that counts.:2c:


----------



## 0699 (Jan 18, 2009)

Good work.  As others have said, keep it up.


----------



## Spartans_Own (Jan 24, 2009)

well 3 weeks down going into my final week right now  the last thing i have to do it finish the 12 mile ruck march and im golden....wont be too bad only 35 lb ruck and i'll have cadre on my ass thats motivation enough to run the whole time haha.  I graduate friday can't wait    more excited then ever...also kinda nervous to go to bat,  im gunna get messed up but its all worth it in the long run.

There is NO way im quitting this late in the game...so I WILL be a Ranger at the end of this week...not a single doubt in my mind.

Then the real fun begins haha (praying for 1st bat btw plz no hate mail haha)


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Spartans_Own (Jan 24, 2009)

and yes everyone (including myself) went home for exodus and got fat...but I still passed my PT test    and nowadays the reg army isnt as strict at grading as they were on the pt test in RIP...some people shammed there way through all of the reg army pt tests and couldnt cut it here....sucks for them but shamming wont get you anywhere


----------



## Scotth (Jan 24, 2009)

Good news.  Keep working hard and moving forward.  Looking forward to the I graduated post


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 24, 2009)

Great job SO!! 

Looking forward to hearing from you on the 30th!!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 24, 2009)

Drive on SO, FIDO!


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 25, 2009)

Congrats!  It's great to hear that you're doing well.  You've got the right mindset, so keep it up.  Great job!


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 25, 2009)

Congrats.
Remember, it ain't over 'till it's over.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 25, 2009)

Spartans_Own said:


> (praying for 1st bat btw plz no hate mail haha)


 
Most of us put that on our dream sheet, lol.  It's called a dream sheet for a reason   Don't break anything on the ruck march, considering it's a running pace lol


----------



## Spartans_Own (Jan 28, 2009)

Going to 2/75  finished the 12 miler in about 2:35  not terrible but def room for improvement

Graduation is around like 8 or 9 on friday  any of you guys are more then welcome to come we have a great guest speaker coming   dont remember his name but his credentials are at the top of the pyramid.

Now the real deal begins...like you all say  its easy to get to bat  the hard part is staying there   going to have to prove myself more than ever now.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 28, 2009)

Yupi ! :)


----------



## pardus (Jan 28, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Most of us put that on our dream sheet, lol.  It's called a dream sheet for a reason



Why is that Boon?



Spartans_Own said:


> Going to 2/75  finished the 12 miler in about 2:35  not terrible but def room for improvement
> 
> The more I think about it im glad im going to washington   From everything i hear its really nice up there and hopefully after they train me up a bit ill be able to squeeze into the deployment.
> 
> ...



That is awesome! Well done, that really is a wonderful achievment!


----------



## Poccington (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats dude!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 28, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Why is that Boon?


 
Well, you have Benning, Washington, and Savannah as choices.....which would you choose   Obviously my dream sheet choices didnt fly either lol.


Congrats dude.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats to you Spartans Own!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool Deal Man, Congrats!  Your username can be Changed from Black to Green :)


----------



## 0699 (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome!!

Congratulations on your accomplishment; very few people can say they've done what you've done.


----------



## car (Jan 28, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Well, you have Benning, Washington, and Savannah as choices.....which would you choose   Obviously my dream sheet choices didnt fly either lol.
> 
> 
> Congrats dude.



I dunno. I've been all three places, though not as a Ranger, and Savannah is still my favorite stateside assignment - well, that and Orlando


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats, now go do PT!


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 29, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome news! Congratulations!


----------



## lancero (Jan 29, 2009)

275ANGER! said:


> Congrats, now go do PT!



X2, congrats


----------



## Scotth (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats SO great news


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats...sorry about the assignment. I have heard so many bad things about 2nd Batt lots and lots of cross dressers and HOMO's


----------



## Spartans_Own (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks alot everyone.   its almost surreal ive worked so hard for this and its finally here.


----------



## Dirty Harry 375 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey 3rd Bat is a great time and I loved every single part of being there (Best chow hall too).. But if you love the ocean might as well go to 1/75.. no matter where you end up though you will form a family there. (might as well get used to the phrase "Ain't got a Tab... Hit the slab")... Good luck and


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 31, 2009)

Congratulations Brother !!!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats to you SO!!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats young man, let the real training begin!


----------



## Headshot (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations! Welcome to the family.  It's all in the heart, I had to have two metal rods in my right femur from a bad fast rope and the following movement, my brotherhood of Rangers stood by me and it wasn't the end.  Love it and live it! RLTW!!!


----------

